# Ozark Trail 1D LED



## xxo (Jun 12, 2018)

I spotted this at Walmart and seem to be the latest player in the 1D budget light saga. The Ozark 1d is very similar in design and construction and sells for roughly the same price ($3) as the Eveready 1D…..the reverse clicky switches are basically alike, both have similar plastic bodies with anti roll tabs, though the Ozark trail lacks the hole in the base of the tube that, for some strange reason the Eveready has and is about 3/8” shorter, similar enough that I wouldn’t be surprised if they were made in the same factory.


























There are some notable differences too: the Ozark’s reflector is deeper and wider than the Eveready’s and it has a little magnifier in the center, presumably for a throwier beam. Switching both lights on, the Ozark is much brighter, I’m guessing somewhere around 50 lumens vs 25 lumens for the Eveready. The Ozark’s beam is a bit thowier and has some weird rings and shadows from the facets in the reflector – this might bother you if you plan on staring at white walls for extended periods, otherwise not a huge deal.








So far I could not come up with any official specs for this light. For practical purposes, compared again to the Everady 1D which is a good light to keep from bumping into things up close with just enough light, the Ozark 1D is more light up the whole room (either hand held or ceiling bounced)/ checking the back yard type of light. 

In case you are wondering, like the Everady 1 D, the Ozark Trail will light up on fairly dead batteries, though it’s higher current draw runs them down quickly and if you shut it off, they might not have enough power left to turn back on again. The Ozark Trail, again like the Eveready will run on either D or C cells, no problem.


Overall, I think I like the Ozark Trail better than the Eveready.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for doing this.

I want one....or two... or 10.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 12, 2018)

Looks like another low cost winner xxo! I want one to take a look at too now. If you really want or need to use alkalines the Eveready and Ozark trail one Ds make more sense over more expensive lights. With battery adapters you should be able run AA as well,maybe even AAA though it wouldn't be a practical choice. I like the fact that they shortened the Ozark trail a bit and are using a larger reflector even if beam quality suffers some.


----------



## xxo (Jun 13, 2018)

I checked the current on the Ozark 1D - 0.48A running on a AA Eneloop XX @ 1.34V.

For comparison, the Eveready 1d pulled 0.19A from the same cell.


----------



## flatline (Jun 14, 2018)

I don't often go to walmart (the one near my house is terrible), but i will be sure to pick one of these up if i get the chance.

--flatline


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 17, 2018)

Picked up the Ozark 1D and have been comparing it to the Eveready. I don't mind the beam quality of the Ozark trail and the shorter body is a plus but for household use I would go with the Eveready. The higher output of the Ozark is not substantial enough to make that much difference in my examples using the supplied batteries. I may try identical alkalines to see if it makes a difference but the lower current draw of the Eveready makes it more desirable for emergency use. The Eveready does have better beam quality thanks to a nicely matched OP reflector but that isn't a huge factor for me with a bargain light like this. 

No real chance to use either light outdoors where any significant distance is involved (my backyard isn't that big) and throw might come into play. The Ozark trail might win in an outdoor use competition with it's larger reflector. The Ozark trail also doesn't have a hole in the tail where water can get in easily so that would be another factor in it's favor for outdoor use.

Unfortunately the heads are not interchangeable. I would use the shorter Ozark body with the Eveready head if it matched to get the best aspects of both lights.


----------



## xxo (Jun 17, 2018)

I think despite their similarities, they do fill different rolls - the Eveready is great for inside/up close and for extended runtime, the Ozak is better for outside where a little more brightness and distance is a plus, it also works better for ceiling bouncing inside, though you don't get as much run time.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 17, 2018)

One for the car, one for the shed.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Jun 17, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> One for the car, one for the shed.



Geez, Mr. Fixer, reading your post, I thought you were gonna launch into a flashaholic version of Elvis's "Blue Suede Shoes"!


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 18, 2018)

xxo said:


> I think despite their similarities, they do fill different rolls - the Eveready is great for inside/up close and for extended runtime, the Ozak is better for outside where a little more brightness and distance is a plus, it also works better for ceiling bouncing inside, though you don't get as much run time.



I used a matched pair of Duracell Ds and compared the lights again tonight.The Ozark seemed better on the alkaline so I think the supplied battery with the Ozark isn't up to the same quality/performance as the Eveready Heavy Duty supplied in the Eveready 1D. I would still pick the Eveready over the Ozark for indoor use but since each has advantages and are less than $4 ea. you may as well get both! With all the lights I have they won't see much use by me but for the average person looking to use alkalines they are a bargain.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 18, 2018)

LetThereBeLight! said:


> Geez, Mr. Fixer, reading your post, I thought you were gonna launch into a flashaholic version of Elvis's "Blue Suede Shoes"!



Well....

It would be called "torn between two flash---lights" and sound like that old Olivia Newton John tune "torn between two lovers"...

My thought was the thrower in the car and more power sipping one in the 12'x12' shed 

Torn between two flash--lights... beams mighty coo oo.. ool.... 
Torn between two flash--lights... both make me droo oo ool....


----------



## xxo (Jun 18, 2018)

ZMZ67 said:


> I used a matched pair of Duracell Ds and compared the lights again tonight.The Ozark seemed better on the alkaline so I think the supplied battery with the Ozark isn't up to the same quality/performance as the Eveready Heavy Duty supplied in the Eveready 1D. I would still pick the Eveready over the Ozark for indoor use but since each has advantages and are less than $4 ea. you may as well get both! With all the lights I have they won't see much use by me but for the average person looking to use alkalines they are a bargain.



I never even tried the battery it came with, I have been running AA Eneloops in a Eneloop 1AA to D adapter (my 3AA to D adapters won't work right in this light or the Eveready). 

BTW I got 3 3/4 hrs. of run time on a AA Eneloop.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 19, 2018)

3.75 off a single eneloop doesn't sound terrible. Too bad the 3AA to D adapters don't work that would stretch out the run time without having to use leak prone alkalines. I'll try out my 3AA to D parallel adapters,if it is a contact issue sometimes a little aluminum foil will provide a simple solution.


----------



## xxo (Jun 19, 2018)

ZMZ67 said:


> 3.75 off a single eneloop doesn't sound terrible. Too bad the 3AA to D adapters don't work that would stretch out the run time without having to use leak prone alkalines. I'll try out my 3AA to D parallel adapters,if it is a contact issue sometimes a little aluminum foil will provide a simple solution.



A small wad of foil would probably work, I think it's just that these lights just don't like the angle on the button on the 3AA adapters - more of a wide cone shape than a true button, but they do work fine in everything else I have tried them in.....maybe a different brand would work better.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Jun 20, 2018)

I find the hole in the back of the Eveready to be a bit strange.

Maybe it's for a lanyard? Take some thin rope, twist it into a loop and knot it. then pull it out the bottom of the battery tube. The knot should be too big to pass through leaving you with a nice lanyard.

Or maybe its so after you forget about the light for awhile, the corrosive gunk that comes out of the battery will leak out of the light and destroy whatever you stored the light in.


----------



## xxo (Jun 21, 2018)

My guess is that it is there to facilitate assembling the light at the factory.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jun 22, 2018)

I just picked up one of these Ozark Trail lights for my son to take to Webelos camp this weekend. The light was marked $2.47, and the box the light was held in on the shelf noted the output at 40 lumens. I am also using an Eneloop AA-to-D adapter, and it's working as expected. I am quite pleased with this light and might get a couple more for the kids to use around the house.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 23, 2018)

For those who don't own the Eveready version:




The hole

My thought was part finish appearance;




Versus the unfinished look

Plastics are injected into a mold and when released from the mold a 'tit' is left behind. 

Perhaps Eveready engineers went a bit further for appearance sake and left a defined hole that can double as a point to install a loop of cord that acts as a nail/hook hanger. 

Or perhaps secretly Eveready has a spy in the CPF family and did the hole so that CPFr's would say "hmmmm, what's the hole for?"


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 23, 2018)

The great flashlight mystery of 2018! Why does the Eveready 1D have a hole in the tail? I like Fireclaw18's lanyard idea but I have doubts that the hole was intended for that. Seems odd for it to be there since it compromises any water resistance.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 23, 2018)

I have a classic LA Screw light that has a hole in the tailcap for a lanyard. But that caps threads onto another one that is water tight. 





A cap over a cap





The 'rope' lanyard.


If water tight is a concern one can put rubber cement on a screw and thread it into the hole.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 24, 2018)

I was thinking along the same lines with a large diameter sheet metal screw and a rubber washer. Should you go the lanyard route you might be able to use some rubber cement, hot glue or something similar to create a seal.


----------



## Streamer (Jun 24, 2018)

.:twothumbs Great little storm lights


----------



## snoofer (Jun 28, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Well....
> 
> It would be called "torn between two flash---lights" and sound like that old Olivia Newton John tune "torn between two lovers"...
> 
> ...




Just for the record... It wasn't Olivia.
It was Mary MacGregor.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 28, 2018)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## thermal guy (Jun 28, 2018)

The hole is for WHEN your Alkalines leak 😄


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 29, 2018)

The hole is so that the tube can release during the molding process. ; )


----------



## flatline (Jul 10, 2018)

This is probably no surprise to anyone here, but the battery supplied with the Ozark Trail 1D is terrible. I got maybe 10 hours of light out of it before it would no longer light the LED (or my battery tester...so it's below 0.7v).

--flatline


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jul 11, 2018)

is it possible to remove the LED and replace it with a 5mm Yuji?


----------



## xxo (Jul 23, 2018)

xxo said:


> A small wad of foil would probably work, I think it's just that these lights just don't like the angle on the button on the 3AA adapters - more of a wide cone shape than a true button, but they do work fine in everything else I have tried them in.....maybe a different brand would work better.



Well, it turns out that the 3AA to D adapters do work, apparently the one I tried to use was defective. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## xxo (Jul 23, 2018)

dealgrabber2002 said:


> is it possible to remove the LED and replace it with a 5mm Yuji?



I haven't tried to take the head apart, but it looks like a surface mounted LED, so it probably wouldn't be easy.


----------

